# BBQ Brethren Championship, Sayville NY



## planeguy (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a link to BBQ championship in my town, Sayville NY on 10/23- 10/25. Its good times & great food even if your not in the competition.

I have attached the application if anyone is interested in competition or judging. 

http://www.bbqbrethrenbattle.com/

http://www.greatersayvillechamber.co...ation_09-2.pdf


----------

